# For those of you who compete



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone out there have/need  BBQ-4-U business cards to hand out at the comps you go to?  I have one done up in MS publisher if you want a copy PM me with a email address and I will send it too you.
If publisher doesnt work for you, I will try to do it in another format.  Just let me know what works for you.  







PROMOTE this site when you travel. :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 5, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Anyone out there have/need  BBQ-4-U business cards to hand out at the comps you go to?  I have one done up in MS publisher if you want a copy PM me with a email address and I will send it too you.
> If publisher doesnt work for you, I will try to do it in another format.  Just let me know what works for you.
> 
> PROMOTE this site when you travel. :!:



I do, I usually leave Rempe's number on the wall in the restroom.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

:grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3tfszqsm]Anyone out there have/need  BBQ-4-U business cards to hand out at the comps you go to?  I have one done up in MS publisher if you want a copy PM me with a email address and I will send it too you.
> If publisher doesnt work for you, I will try to do it in another format.  Just let me know what works for you.
> 
> PROMOTE this site when you travel. :!:



I do, I usually leave Rempe's number on the wall in the restroom.[/quote:3tfszqsm]






   [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a great example you moderators are showing. :razz:  :lmao:  :hide:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

That's it, you're banned.  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That's it, you're banned.  :grin:


It was my wife the wittdogs bitch  :^o  :lmao:


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again??
 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another night your gonna be sleeping, winking!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another night your gonna be sleeping, winking![/quote:30hj2vzb]
Nick I work the midnight shift. :lmao:


----------

